# Football themed customs



## KingSized HD (Aug 2, 2020)

Just saw this on FB and thought you folks would like to see these. I’ve never seen fenders like this, but I don't follow customs.
















__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## phantom (Aug 2, 2020)

I think that's a zero to zero tie.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 2, 2020)

i'm seein some drunked-up tailgate party demolition derby action here


----------



## 1motime (Aug 24, 2020)

If they each crash about 50 yards apart from each other is it still a demolition derby?


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 24, 2020)

Those front fenders can clear a crowd FAST !!....................Are these bikes promoting Social distancing ?      I'd be runnin ' from 'em    :eek:


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 16, 2020)

Pretty cool !!!!!


----------



## Superman1984 (Sep 16, 2020)

Not to be a douche but those are unique if you jus' gotta have a sports team bike. I like the fender idea but I would use it built around fat & wide tires for a custom chopper or lowrider style bike -the face shield


----------

